# Hallo!



## rooney23 (2 Dez. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin durch Zufall auf dieses Board gestoßen und bin sehr gespannt, was es hier alles zu entdecken gibt und was ich dazu beitragen kann....


Mfg


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2010)

Wir freuen uns auf deine Beiträge


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2010)

rooney23 und viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (2 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## astrosfan (3 Dez. 2010)

Willkommen rooney23 und viel Spaß an Board :thumbup:


----------



## rooney23 (3 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup: Der Empfang war ja schon sehr herzlich! Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

viel Spaß bei allem weiterem


----------



## Katzun (5 Dez. 2010)

herzlich willkommen bei uns, ich wünsch dir viel spaß


----------

